# Can injectable Ivermectin be given orally...?



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all!

Y'all are always so helpful and I'm always so grateful for that 

I have a buyer that would like me to worm the kid she's buying from me before she brings her home. I don't worm, so I'm not too sure what to use. I've used Ivermectin years and years ago... So I've been trying to do some research before I go doing anything.

Am I right in reading that the injectable Ivermectin can be given orally instead? Because that would be awesome. Is there a specific Ivermectin that is used for this? 

Also, about how much would I dose a 3 month old Nigerian with? 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I cant tell you. I know many people give pour ons orally. We used to until we found out what the carrier chemical bases were. Really, each wormer should be used as its intended for the correct results. Might just be best to get the Ivomec oral tubes.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

You can use ivermectin injectable solution orally. But if you don't worm often, it would be cheaper to buy the ivermectin horse paste and use that instead. Dosing is based on weight not age. So you need to weigh the kid. Easiest way to weigh kids is to hold them while you stand on a bath scale. 

Paste is 3 times the dose for a horse. So if the kid weighted 50 pounds, you'd give 150 pounds worth of wormer.

Injectable ivermectin is dosed at 1 cc per 33 pounds when given orally.


----------



## Vincevance (Nov 28, 2021)

LadySecret said:


> You can use ivermectin injectable solution orally. But if you don't worm often, it would be cheaper to buy the ivermectin horse paste and use that instead. Dosing is based on weight not age. So you need to weigh the kid. Easiest way to weigh kids is to hold them while you stand on a bath scale.
> 
> Paste is 3 times the dose for a horse. So if the kid weighted 50 pounds, you'd give 150 pounds worth of wormer.
> 
> Injectable ivermectin is dosed at 1 cc per 33 pounds when given orally.


. Hypothetically if someone takes the liquid orally would the dose for them be the same 1 CC per 33 lbs one time orally? Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. That is goat dosage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We cannot give information out for drugs, for animal use, for humans. 
If we tell someone a dosage, it may harm or kill someone and we will not take responsibility in doing so.


----------

